# Boat in restaurants - Panama City



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

For those local to Panama City, what are your favorite boat-in restaurants / bars. Uncle Ernie's and the Grand Marlin are the only two that come to mind with private docks. I would like to get the wife out on the water more and looking for options for drinks after fishing.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Boondocks, I think Sisters of the sea on Thomas may offer dock, Shrimp boat. Just a couple that come to mind. I live in PCB but I am originally from Destin where the Harbor has endless choices for boat access dining. I always wonder why more restaurants in Bay county don't offer this.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

CPurvis said:


> Boondocks, I think Sisters of the sea on Thomas may offer dock, Shrimp boat. Just a couple that come to mind. I live in PCB but I am originally from Destin where the Harbor has endless choices for boat access dining. I always wonder why more restaurants in Bay county don't offer this.


Walk across the street from uncle Ernie's to Hunts!
Best oysters n $7 pitchers


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Bayou Joes, in Massalina Bayou. 
X2 on Hunts, it just gets crazy jammed up with out of town folks sometimes.


----------

